# RTs in Military



## CMart (4 Nov 2012)

Hello All
Just trying to find out if there is anyone else out there that is a practicing RT (Respiratory Therapist) as well 
as a member of the Canadian Forces.
I am an RT at St Michael's Hospital in Toronto. I have also been a member of the military 
reserve for over 14 years. I am trying to put together a proposal to get RTs recognized 
in the military, via a PRL MOC.
Let me know if you are out there.
Thanks


----------



## Armymedic (4 Nov 2012)

You should be.

As a sub-trade of Med Tech 334, just as PMed, OR Tech and others are.

 :brit poppy:


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Nov 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> You should be.
> 
> As a sub-trade of Med Tech 334, just as PMed, OR Tech and others are.
> 
> :brit poppy:



They can't get PAs recognized. What makes you think they're going to do any better for anyone else. Not that they shouldn't, just that I don't have any faith in them doing so.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Nov 2012)

CMart said:
			
		

> . . . . .  I am trying to put together a proposal to get RTs recognized
> in the military, via a PRL MOC. . . .



I wouldn't hold your breath.  To establish a new MOC there must be a requirement to have positions that could only be filled by military members.  It has been a few decades since I had any interaction with RTs in military hospitals (when we had separate military hospitals) but the question has been raised before.  At that time (the 1980s), I seem to recollect that there was only one full-time RT in our largest hospital (NDMC) and a couple of part-time on-call positions (all civilians).  I fairly confident the other CFHs (well, I'm not sure about Halifax) didn't employ even civilian RTs.

Back then in the stone age, there were some stirrings about establishing Respiratory Therapist as a trade specialty of Med A (in the same manner as Optho Tech and Med Eqpt Repair before that became a separate trade).  It didn't get far because there was limited (if any) need for such skills on deployed operations (or even in the typical primary care facilities that is the major focus of the CFMS) that couldn't be provided by existing medical tradesmen.

Edited to add

The background I provided above deals with my experience as it concerns the Reg F.  Unless things have changed (I've been retired for a while), it is likely that "Respiratory" is still a sub-occupation for Medical Assistants Technicians in the *mobilization* occupation structure.  I've included some extracts from what is now either a superceded or very heavily amended publication (A-PD-055-001/AG-001, Canadian Forces Manual of Military Occupational Structure - my copy on disk dates from 1996) that will explain the differences among Mob, PRes, and Reg F occupations as well as a list of the mobilization sub-occupations for Med As.



> 213. SPECIAL FORCE (MOBILIZATION) OCCUPATIONAL STRUCTURE
> 
> 1.   As authorized in the National Defence Act, the Governor in Council may
> establish a Special Force (Mobilization) in an emergency, or if considered
> ...



Mobilization occupations exist only as a paper structure, there is no tracking (or at least there wasn't in the past) of qualifications held by currently serving members as to whether they would fit into one of the mobilization occupations.  If you are planning on proceeding with your task, my suggestion is to review this publication (or whatever superceded it) as it will outline the steps required to change or add a military occupation.


----------



## CMart (13 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info. It provides alot of insight of how things could proceed...or not.


----------



## MedCorps (14 Nov 2012)

The addition of an RT occupation / sub occupation was examined not that long ago.  Med Techs are about to undergo a restructuring, so I am guessing this is why it was being looked at. Some other civilian occupations were also examined and it does not look like any expansion will occur.  When you think about this it makes sense as it is bad fiscal times to attempt any expansion in the CF. I am told though that you will see some restructuring over the next few years, this will affect the Med Tech sub-occupations (PMed / OR Tech / Aeromed Tech / PA). 

The proposal to add RTs was not accepted as an option for a number of reasons.  The solution (because many of the RT skills are useful for the military, especially in a role 3 environment) was to increase the RT-centric training of the Critical Care Nursing Officers (and to a lesser degree the General Duty Nursing Officers and Operating Room Nursing Officers).  You should see CCNOs (and maybe others) doing rotations with RTs in large civilian hospitals to increase their competency in RT areas of expertise.  Although it has been done for sometime, it will be now a little more formal and better controlled.  These rotations will not only be pre-deployment training (as was done in the past?) but will occupy some of the time of the NOs in the 1 Cdn Fd Hosp High Readiness Detachments. 

I am not sure if NO's will be coming to St Micheal's hospital in Toronto.  If you are interested in mentoring / partnering with a Nursing Officer in your attractive civilian clinical setting and sharing your knowledge I would encourage you to identify this to you Fd Amb / PRL CoC. You experience, coupled with time in the military I am sure would be most welcome. If you get no joy from your CoC shoot me a PM and I will send you the e-mail address of the Senior Practice Leader for CCNOs who might be a little more interested.  

MC


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Nov 2012)

I would have thought that the RT scope had more in common with PA than NO. Certainly as an ER PA there are substantial commonalities.


----------

